# Custom Husky floor liners for new Nissan models



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey guys, custom Husky Liners® - WeatherBeater™ are now available for 2014 Nissan models.

2014 Nissan Altima
2014 Nissan Pathfinder
2014 Nissan Rogue
2014 Nissan Titan

(They are also available for other Nissan models)

Most of you are probably familiar with these liners. Their shape is molded and lips are raised to protect your floor from dirt and spill outs. So it's definitely a must have product, especially in Autumn/Winter seasons.

Check price for your model and see other details here: Nissan Custom Floor Mats at CARiD.com


Husky Liners® - WeatherBeater™ Floor Liners






Husky Liners® - WeatherBeater™ Black Cargo Liner




Check mats in action here: 
Husky - General Video - YouTube

What do you think about these liners?


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Guys, if you were thinking of getting Husky Weather Beater liners - it is the right time to do it, as currently we're running a -10% discount on this product.
Do not hesitate and make your purchase, this offer is valid from November 26, 2014 through Monday, December 8, 2014!

Check Husky liners for your model by clicking on the following link or banner:

Husky Liners Floor Mats & Cargo Liners at CARiD.com


----------

